# Spoiler Review: Olight H1 Nova Headlamp



## rookiedaddy (Nov 14, 2016)

I'll start with a conclusion to justify the spoiler:
...In the year 2016, if you want to get an Olight Headlamp, get the _Olight H1 Nova Neutral White_, and forget the Cool White version ever existed.
There you have it... you can skip the rest of the text and move on...

Not convinced? Here are the Pros and Cons:

Pros
- Lightweight
- Short
- Can use rechargeable RCR123
- 500 lumens Turbo mode
- Neutral White option
- Clip
- Tailcap/Physical lockout
- Magnetic base/tailcap
- Nice pouch
- It remembers last used mode (except Turbo)

Cons
- Cool White option
- Electronic lockout
- Turbo mode is hot
- No lanyard hole

Take a look at the following beamshot:





It is what it is... regardless of CRI, the neutral white is simply... better! (Yes, I'm bias when comes to using artificial light outdoor and urban settings)

other modes comparisons:










compare the above with Fenix HL50...















a pic to compare H1 Nova to Fenix HL50





and a feature comparison table..




I really wish H1 Nova has a similar conversion/adapter to use AA size battery tho... :ironic:

a beamshot of SMini Turbo mode (BeadBlaster Ti) to compare to...




hmmm... not much to compare to...

and a group shot with SMini and S1...





still reading? ok, here are some boring stuffs to roll your time over...

It comes in a box... (duh! Olight send me both Cool White and Neutral White)















and further "protected" by a pouch...









It's a nice pouch, and a good one to keep H1 Nova in it together with a couple of spare batteries and/or the new Olight UC cable if you are on rechargeable RCR123.

H1 Nova User Manual





remember to remove the battery insulator before use... yes, a CR123A is included in the light.





some close-up shots...

























and let's finish it with a boring tint comparison...





oh, almost forgot to give you a tip... when you "*double-click*" to go into Turbo mode, you can "*double-click*" again to go back to whichever mode you were before Turbo mode, and if you are anyway like me, you will spend a good deal of time putting the light in low mode and double-clicking watching the light ramping up and ramping down... all in the name of stress testing the electronic switch.

again, it's the year 2016, if you ever wanted to get an Olight-branded headlamp, it is the _H1 Nova Neutral White_ that you want, it is the _H1 Nova Neutral White_ that you need, it is the _H1 Nova Neutral White_ that you always desired... tell yourself there are no other Olight headlamps... there is one and the only _Olight H1 Nova Neutral White_... now... and now... you are feeling very tired... your eyes can hardly stayed open... ZZZZzzzzz :sleepy:


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 2, 2016)

Just concluded a low-mode (2-lumen) runtime test with the Cool White version using a fresh Olight CR123A Primary battery:

Starting Voltage: *3.24V*
Ending Voltage: *2.17V*
Runtime: ~*8.9 days*


Manufacturer claims 15 days... :shakehead


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 18, 2016)

testing a small headband mod for quick attach and detach...

the original headband





cut away the loop and glue a small neodymium magnet





H1 Nova clip just snapped on to the magnet with the clip on...





mod works for S Mini too...




and easy 360° rotation for S Mini... 

not suitable for Copper or heavier lights, not for running nor hiking... it's pretty secured for what I intended -- light close up task.


----------



## roger-roger (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. 

The H1 Nova weight without battery is basically equal to the Zebralight H32w *with* battery. I was interested in the H1 but Imo and for my uses, the Zebralight H32 weight is already at the limit of taxing the single wrap headband, without using a higher tension than I'd want. An option for a top band would be great.



P.S. My bad, looks like the listed weight at Olight may be unclear as to what exactly was being weighed. In which case the H1 is quite light.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?420984-*new*-Olight-H1-Nova&p=5018035&viewfull=1#post5018035


----------



## dts71 (Dec 28, 2016)

On my kitchen scale with 2 g resolution I get 68g including the headband and a CR123.
It's in the same ballpark as the SC32W @ 74g with head band and battery.

I'm really impressed by this headlamp so far


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jan 4, 2017)

A rechargeable version of H1 Nova ==> H1R Nova is coming... :candle:

a few known details (may changed when they release the light):
- 600 lumens
- includes 1 x 650mAh RCR123 battery
- both CW and NW available

although they boost the max output by a hundred more lumens, the runtime however, suffers a dip due to the included 650mAh RCR123.
I'll be interested to see how the 2 lumens runtime ends, whether it will have in-light low voltage cut-off or it will depends on the battery over-discharge protection circuitry to do the tricks (like some of the S-series models)


----------



## OnlyownEnergizer250lumen (Jan 4, 2017)

How does the H1 Nova do for reading and up close tasks (within 5 feet?) Is there any discernible distracting hot spot to make one wish they were using an absolute pure flood Zebralight H602/H603 instead?

About to buy one of these...


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jan 4, 2017)

OnlyownEnergizer250lumen said:


> How does the H1 Nova do for reading and up close tasks (within 5 feet?)


Pretty good.



OnlyownEnergizer250lumen said:


> Is there any discernible distracting hot spot to make one wish they were using an absolute pure flood Zebralight H602/H603 instead?


No "discernible distracting hot spot". But they are more like the H600F series of Zebralight. The ZL H602/H603 has a wider beam spread/angle. 

So, if you want the absolute floodiest headlamp, the ZL H603x (x = recommended warmer CCT or High CRI) is the model to go.


----------



## rebcabin (Feb 26, 2017)

Question : the H1 (not H1R) comes with a non-rechargeable 3.0V CR123A battery. Almost all the rechargeables on the market are 3.7V RCR123A. Will the H1 (non-R) work with a 3.7V RCR123A rechargeable, or should I scrounge around for a 3.0V RCR123A rechargeable? (I've googled and asked around quite a bit and have not found a usable clue toward an answer).



rookiedaddy said:


> I'll start with a conclusion to justify the spoiler:
> ...In the year 2016, if you want to get an Olight Headlamp, get the _Olight H1 Nova Neutral White_, and forget the Cool White version ever existed.
> There you have it... you can skip the rest of the text and move on...


----------



## rookiedaddy (Feb 27, 2017)

rebcabin said:


> Question : the H1 (not H1R) comes with a non-rechargeable 3.0V CR123A battery. Almost all the rechargeables on the market are 3.7V RCR123A. Will the H1 (non-R) work with a 3.7V RCR123A rechargeable, or should I scrounge around for a 3.0V RCR123A rechargeable? (I've googled and asked around quite a bit and have not found a usable clue toward an answer).


yes Sir. The H1 can use 3.6V/3.7V RCR123A battery. However, having to say that, you should avoid Olight's own green-labelled RCR123A (model ORB-163P06) as some of us have issue with that particular cell reaching Turbo-mode -- sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, same goes for old/aged cells. You should get a RCR123A that can sustain 2A draw if possible to comfortably enjoy the Turbo mode on H1, e.g. Fenix ARB-L16-700, KeepPower P1634C (Black), or any branded IMR 16340 cells.


----------



## rebcabin (Feb 27, 2017)

rookiedaddy said:


> yes Sir. The H1 can use 3.6V/3.7V RCR123A battery. However, having to say that, you should avoid Olight's own green-labelled RCR123A (model ORB-163P06) as some of us have issue with that particular cell reaching Turbo-mode -- sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, same goes for old/aged cells. You should get a RCR123A that can sustain 2A draw if possible to comfortably enjoy the Turbo mode on H1, e.g. Fenix ARB-L16-700, KeepPower P1634C (Black), or any branded IMR 16340 cells.



Wow. Thank you! What a great answer.


----------



## gritzo (Mar 3, 2017)

rookiedaddy said:


> yes Sir. The H1 can use 3.6V/3.7V RCR123A battery. However, having to say that, you should avoid Olight's own green-labelled RCR123A (model ORB-163P06) as some of us have issue with that particular cell reaching Turbo-mode -- sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, same goes for old/aged cells. You should get a RCR123A that can sustain 2A draw if possible to comfortably enjoy the Turbo mode on H1, e.g. Fenix ARB-L16-700, KeepPower P1634C (Black), or any branded IMR 16340 cells.



Too bad You didn't post this earlier. I just received my olight green rechargeable to use with my H1,and in Turbo mode it just shuts down . I measured voltage at 3.98 volts so it is definitely the protection circuit being tripped.That sucks! Very disappointed ..

I still have the original non rechargeable that came with the kit. I measured 2.89 volts and it still goes into Turbo mode without shutting down.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Mar 3, 2017)

gritzo said:


> Too bad You didn't post this earlier. I just received my olight green rechargeable to use with my H1,and in Turbo mode it just shuts down . I measured voltage at 3.98 volts so it is definitely the protection circuit being tripped.That sucks! Very disappointed ..
> I still have the original non rechargeable that came with the kit. I measured 2.89 volts and it still goes into Turbo mode without shutting down.



sorry to hear that.
my issue with the green-labelled RCR123A (model ORB-163P06):




started when I had the opportunity to test and review the Olight S1R back in September last year. I've also made a request to Olight if they can do something about it (using a better cell or protection circuit) as consumer like myself tends to think that since the battery is from Olight, it should work with their own lights instead of sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't :shrug:.


----------

